# Front Disc Brake Conversion



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a friend who has a 72 Chevelle which came with front disc brakes. He put a heavier setup on it and still has all the original parts he took off. Being it is an A body GM car, I was wondering if those would bolt up to my 67 GTO.

Thanks in advance for the input

Jim :cheers


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

yes being an A body it will


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct


----------



## BAGMF (Jun 18, 2012)

Do any/all parts such as susp, axle, bushings, etc (not body of coarse...).. swap between any "A" body cars? Or are there GTO specific parts..? 

Sorry for the dumb questions... first classic american car...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All '64-'72 GM A body brake parts will interchange. The '72 stuff will bolt right on to the '67 and not change any of the alignment angles. It's a simple, high grade improvement, without the quality issues and headache of the aftermarket products. GTO brakes were no better or worse than other A bodies....they were not GTO specific.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*engine harness*

thought I would chime in with a different question, if I may. What manufacture would you use for a replacement engine harness. I'm thinking of M&H wiring.
thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used a new engine harness from AMES and it was a perfect fit on my '67.


----------



## Knuckledragger (Nov 25, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> All '64-'72 GM A body brake parts will interchange. The '72 stuff will bolt right on to the '67 and not change any of the alignment angles. It's a simple, high grade improvement, without the quality issues and headache of the aftermarket products. GTO brakes were no better or worse than other A bodies....they were not GTO specific.


I thought the 2.5" wide front brakes were GTO specific from 1965? Maybe not. 

All of the parts will fit, but check clearances. I put 1970 GP disc brakes, spindles and all on my 65 GTO and found out that the GP hubs stuck out about 1" more than the drum brake hubs (per side). I am running Corvette rally wheels and had to have the centers moved out on the fronts to get the spacing corrected. It is worth all of the work to make the installation, disc brakes stop the car reliably and fast.


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

I need to do the same thing. Is the cutoff 1972 for sure or are there some newer years that will work?

I am thinking like the third gen Monte Carlo and such?

Oh and I get that the offset could change I wonder if there is a way to find that out.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

BAGMF said:


> Do any/all parts such as susp, axle, bushings, etc (not body of coarse...).. swap between any "A" body cars? Or are there GTO specific parts..?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions... first classic american car...




There are width differences in the 68 to 72 axles also the 67 year has 2 types of axle widths. There are 2 types of 12 bolt axles the Olds has a cone posi and is a bit smaller carrier. There are c clip axles and bolt in axles on 10bolts. There are round lower control arm bushing and there are oval. I like top group the a-body's in to 3 groups 64s 65-67s and 68 to 72. I am sure I am missing some differences here.

As for bolting things up they all should fit from 64 to 72.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is what I have been looking into for my 67 Camaro. It has a huge cam'd 427 in it so it doesn't have enough vacuum to run power brakes. I want to use the 90's hydroboost with C5 corvette swap rotors and Ls1 Fbody rear bracket and parking brake. Out side of some after market caliper brackets every thing is GM and or parts store. The little fab work is super easy. The only thing is you have to use 17 inch rims. this will work on 64 to 72 Abody and Xbody also. The bracket come from KORE3 Industries.

Read through these builds.

C5 Disc Brake Swap for 67-69 Camaro

LS1 Rear Disc Install Lots of Pictures - Team Camaro Tech


There are many options on what years and cars to swap out the brakes from not just C5 corvette.


----------



## hooperk (May 21, 2010)

I used M&H, good quality and fit. Had mine setup for HEI and IR Alternator and electric choke.


----------

